# Fished on my lunch break



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2007)

I am building a couple of docks on a home owner association lake and figured I would wet a line while I took my lunch. I caught both of these on an 8" pink with a blue vain worm on a shaky head jig. Not my best by far, but fun to catch.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2007)

Dang I just noticed I have a wicked farmer tan. Can you tell I work outside allot? 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Job Bryce! 
Nice to see someone out there fishing! I cant help but stare at the green grass! 

Over here, what grass is not covered by ice and snow is a nice shade of brown.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 14, 2007)

Doesn't have to be the largest, 1/2 the world can't even fish now, and they certainly don't have a farmer tan :lol: 

I'm hopefully going in the morning, buddy of mine wnt yesterday, zero'd out!


----------

